# Какую музыку нужно играть на баяне/аккордеоне



## oleg45120 (14 Сен 2010)

Добрый день! Интересует ваше мнение. Какую музыку надо играть, чтоб сделать аккордеон и баян популярными среди населения, чтобы к нашим инструментам не относились как к гармошке, на которой можно играть только частушки.


----------



## Weltmeister (14 Сен 2010)

Не то чтобы мнение, скорее из опыта, все время когда беру в руки аккордеон среди не понимающих или не разбирающихся в нашем деле людей они хотят услышать что нибудь из современной музыки,многие даже сразу задают примеры а вот это можешь а вот то можешь итд итп... Из этого сами понимаете какой вывод...тоесть - что нибудь модное, современное, у всех на слуху.

Но, с другой стороны это большинство вот так вот хочет как я написал выше, есть люди, которые любят там например ту же самую классику, джаз и.т.д.
А исходя из этого мне все таки кажется что вывод другой - *всем не угодишь.*


----------



## drunf (14 Сен 2010)

Не в музыке дело...
Очень много музыкантов играет "Зиму" Вивальди и "Органную токкату ре-минор" - одни из самых известных и узнаваемых классических произведений. И что, кто-то их слушает? На ютубе огромное количество записей: от классики до частушек, и что? 
Хорошо, допустим, не любят классику. Возьмем джаз. Кто знает, например, про Арта ван Дамма, кроме искушенных любителей джаза и, собственно, исполнителей на аккордеоне (пусть даже бездарных любителей вроде меня)?
Ну ладно, джаз не все принимают. Что знают о мюзетах? Уверяю, максимум - узнают мелодию "Под небом Парижа", но название скажут не всегда. А ведь сколько исполнителей известных.
Хорошо, есть у нас ещё альтернативное направление - Моушн Трио. И что популярно? Когда бываю в муз. магазинах, ради интереса и потехи, спрашиваю, есть ли диски Моушн Трио. "Знаток"-продавец всегда смотрит непонимающим взглядом 

А вообще, я против популяризации. Популяризация никогда не сулит ничего хорошего для искусства.
Я категорически против такой популяризации, какую мы имеем благодаря "маэстро" Табачнику и ему подобным.

Вывод. Люди, которые хотят услышать прекрасное, всегда его найдут.
Остальные слушают Киркорова и довольны (и в этом нет ничего плохого).
Не нужно пытаться что-то популяризировать. Хотите зарабатывать - вперед на коньки и под фанеру.
Гальяно, Пьяцолла и др. искали, созидали, поэтому у них что-то и получилось. Стояла бы для них цель популяризировать - ничего хорошего не вышло бы.


----------



## kep (14 Сен 2010)

- Ну ты сказал!
- Ну ты спросил! (С) Известный анекдот
А вообще, какую музыку играть - неважно, на каком инструменте?
Я смотрел "Музыкальную шкатулку" с Гальяно и думал: какая аудитория у этой передачи? Такая, чтобы одобрила выбор для совме


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Сен 2010)

*drunf*,
Согласен с Вами. Таланты всегда прорвутся несмотря ни на что!! Наверно немного не корректно поставил вопрос. Просто хочется чаще слышать аккордеон на радио и ТВ, но не в блатных песнях и фонограммных шоу типа Дранги и Баян микса. Вообще я называю такую музыку корпоративной, ее хорошо играть пьяным гостям для танцев. Хочется высокого искусства. как у Гальяно, Марокко, Руджери. Данилина наконе. Потрясающий джазовый музыкант сидит без работы


----------



## bombastic (15 Сен 2010)

Препод по народному творчеству говорит, мол наш народ развивался в таком то пространстве и преодбладало больше фольклорное искусство, а не инструментальное, не всегда понятно причем тут нынешнее искусство, но может именно поэтому нас никто и не слушает- просто мы вечно "из другой оперы".

..Скажите где нибудь под архангельском про Баха, вас не правильно поймут!

oleg45120 писал:


> Данилина наконец. Потрясающий джазовый музыкант сидит без работы


Олег! у Владимира Данилина, 2 инфаркта было!!
он мне признался на концерте что задрали уже своими Бис! Бис!


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Сен 2010)

*bombastic*,
bombastic писал:


> Олег! у Владимира Данилина, 2 инфаркта было!!
> он мне признался на концерте что задрали уже своими Бис! Бис!


Но он и до инфарктов не много играл, а сейчас ослабел, конечно! Но чувство юмора и мастерство по-прежнему на высоте


----------



## sasik78 (15 Сен 2010)

По-моему это не важно какую музыку играть.
Важно ее играть и играть качественно.
Много концертов в Вашем городе дают баянисты?
В моем Хмельницке (Украина) только Завадский приезжал.
Народ был в дичайшем восторге, зал забитый: мужик играет соло как сложные вещи так и простые, как серьезные так и веселые. 
Но КАК он их преподносит... Супер.


----------



## MAN (15 Сен 2010)

drunf писал:


> А вообще, я против популяризации. Популяризация никогда не сулит ничего хорошего для искусства.


drunf писал:


> Не нужно пытаться что-то популяризировать. Хотите зарабатывать - вперед на коньки и под фанеру.


В принципе, целиком разделяю данную точку зрения. Стремиться к популярности специально - гиблый путь! Баян, кстати, был когда-то очень и очень популярен в нашей стране. С аккордеоном, правда, другая история - инструмент, ассоциировавшийся в своё время с "идеологически чуждой буржуазной" музыкальной культурой Европы, откуда, собственно, к нам и пришёл. Итак, аккордеону обрести широкую популярность среди нашего неселения помешала во времена оны его "идеологическая неблагонадёжность" и "борьба с западопоклонничеством", однако же и наш вполне "советский и социалистический" исконно-посконный "пролетарский" народный инструмент - баян, тоже почему-то резко растерял к себе былую любовь народную, причём, заметьте, происходить это стало ещё задолго до смены политического режима (думаю, где-то с середины 70-х гг.). Вот с тех пор и до дней нынешних выделилось, по большому счёту, два направления для этих инструментов - академическое (для достаточно узкого круга искушенных слушателей) и, как было замечено в 1-ом посте, "гармошка" для увеселения на свадьбах и т.п. мероприятиях. Бытовое любительское музицирование на этих инструментах, достаточно широко ранее распространённое, соответственно, также практически перестало существовать. Разбираться в причинах сложившейся ситуации и искать виноватых можно долго и это может составить отдельную тему для разговора, а вот, что делать, чтобы изменить её в лучшую сторону? Наверное, просто играть музыкантам как можно больше хорошей и разной музыки, давать как можно больше концертов по различным городам и весям, не гоняясь при этом за большими заработками.
oleg45120 писал:


> Просто хочется чаще слышать аккордеон на радио и ТВ, но не в блатных песнях и фонограммных шоу типа Дранги и Баян-Микса. Хочется высокого искусства. Как у Гальяно, Марокко, Руджери. Данилина, наконец.


И мне хочется, и ещё многим и многим, наверное! Однако, тут от самих музыкантов, видимо, мало что зависит.
Как там Тимур Шаов поёт:
_А принёс бы Штраус дядям новый вальс.
Отвечают дяди: "Милый, много вас!
За эфир сперва, папаша, проплати, 
А потом уж "си-бемоль" свою крути!"_

oleg45120 писал:


> Просто хочется чаще слышать аккордеон на радио и ТВ


Ещё, если позволите, по поводу этой реплики выскажусь.
У моего папы сегодня Юбилей - 80 лет исполняется. Он, сколько я его помню, всегда очень любил баян и гармонь, сам немножко играл как любитель-самоучка (мне вот тоже эта любовь передалась), а что он слышал? Даже во времена своей молодости! Единственное, что он помнит, это знаменитое трио: Кузнецов, Попков, Данилов. И это не потому, что у него плохая память, а от того, что даже в лучшие для баяна времена не так уж часто и много было можно услышать баянной музыки по радио и ТВ. А где ещё жителю сельской глубинки её послушать? До концертных залов далеко, пластинки с записями баянистов в сельпо тоже на прилавке никогда не валялись. Чего уж говорить о теперешних временах!
Так вот, пользуясь случаем, я хочу поблагодарить создателей этого сайта, так как, в основном благодаря ему, я сделал подборку записей для своего отца (от Паницкого до Шишкина). Получилось три CD в mp3-формате, которые я и подарю ему на День Рождения вместе с магнитолой. Надеюсь, он будет очень рад возможности слушать так любимую им музыку. Спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Сен 2010)

bombastic написал(а):


> .Скажите где нибудь под архангельском про Баха
> 
> Сейчас не важно где живёшь, важно кто ты и как воспитан.
> У меня дочь приехала недавно с Ямала и говорит, что на порядок там выделяется выше средств на музыкальные школы и образование. Значит скоро там будут культурнее и разборчевее зрители.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Сен 2010)

Я могу дать совет ,к сожалению приемлим для москвичей и ближнего Подмосковья.В ноябре Музей русской гармоники им
.А Мирека проводит ежегодный фестиваль "Гармоника -душа России "Финальный концерт всегда в концертном зале им.Чайковского.Играют очень интересные исполнители из России и не только.Звучит и баян и аккордеон и русская гармоника(как ее тут обозвали -гармошка),кстати на ней можно играть не только частушки,а очень и очень многое.Великолепный праздник.И репертуар подбирается очень трепетно,там нет этой смури,понятной горстке эстетов,но зато отпугивающей от наших инструментов народ.


----------



## MAN (16 Сен 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> ...и русская гармоника(как ее тут обозвали -гармошка),кстати на ней можно играть не только частушки,а очень и очень многое.


Гармошкой её "обозвали" впервые не тут и не сейчас. Такое ласковое (а отнюдь не пренебрежительное) название дал своему любимому инструменту сам народ, также, как и более серьёзное "гармонь". "Гармоника" же, хоть и является официально принятым названием для данного типа инструментов, по сути дела термин обозначающий едва ли не все существующие и существовавшие на свете разновидности пневматических язычковых музыкальных инструментов, в том числе и аккордеон и баян. К слову сказать, баян было бы правильно считать, в свою очередь, одним из видов аккордеона (во всём мире, кроме бывшего СССР, так и делается - его называют кнопочным аккордеоном, хотя наш русский баян, безусловно, весьма заметно отличается от прочих кнопочных аккордеонов и потому вполне заслуженно имеет ещё и собственное имя).
Ну а то, что гармонь вовсе не ограничена незатейливым и исключительно фольклорным репертуаром великолепно демонстрируют нам Е. П. Дербенко, его ученики и коллеги.


----------



## SashHen (12 Апр 2011)

*sasik78*, Завадский - хороший баянист? Вы с ума сошли?


----------



## koliamba (3 Авг 2011)

моё мнение таково! я считаю что надо создавать что-то новое в исполнительстве, в музицировании!! самому писать музыку, направление должно подходить к исполнителю , тогда и слушатель потянется , и будет слушать с удовольствием!


----------



## Gross (3 Авг 2011)

А вот это никто не пробовал играть? Местами звучание- очень баянное.
http://classic-online.ru/ru/production/24426


----------



## SashHen (5 Окт 2011)

*Gross*, не флуди.


----------



## dellwig (23 Ноя 2011)

MAN писал:


> "Гармоника" же, хоть и является официально принятым названием для данного типа инструментов, по сути дела термин обозначающий едва ли не все существующие и существовавшие на свете разновидности пневматических язычковых музыкальных инструментов,


Не совсем так Если совсем просто, то гармоника это любой инструмент, на котором одновременно можно извлечь все возможные для данного инструмента звуки (главное - независимость источников звука) то есть гармоники: рояль, аккордеон, лира, ксилофон и т.д. 
MAN писал:


> К слову сказать, баян было бы правильно считать, в свою очередь, одним из видов аккордеона (во всём мире, кроме бывшего СССР, так и делается - его называют кнопочным аккордеоном, хотя наш русский баян, безусловно, весьма заметно отличается от прочих кнопочных аккордеонов и потому вполне заслуженно имеет ещё и собственное имя).


Баян и является одним из видов аккордеона (так же как и гармонь) ибо аккордеон это всегда инструмент с готовым аккордом (а такими они и были изначально). Спор о первичности происхождения бесконечен, но вполне допустима следующая версия:
Свободно проскакивающие язычки хоть и создали датчанин с чехом, но на территории России.
Аккордеон запатентовали хоть и Вене, но русские (хотя встречала мнение, что Демиан был армянином
Стерлигов создал свою хроматическую гармонь (баян) раньше, чем в Европе.
Хроматический аккордеон это не баян. У баяна звук чистый (по камертону) у аккордеона (и клавишного и кнопочного) в разлив. 
Хотя сейчас и гармони хроматические, да еще в разлив... )


----------



## SashHen (24 Ноя 2011)

dellwig писал:


> Хроматический аккордеон это не баян. У баяна звук чистый (по камертону) у аккордеона (и клавишного и кнопочного) в разлив.



Ага. А если я у себя на аккордеоне разлив убрал - то он превратился в клавишный баян?
Бросьте, метод "разлив - не разлив" срабатывает в пивных, нельзя подобным образом делить инструменты, это просто вопрос настройки.


----------



## dellwig (25 Ноя 2011)

SashHen писал:


> Ага. А если я у себя на аккордеоне разлив убрал - то он превратился в клавишный баян?
> Бросьте, метод "разлив - не разлив" срабатывает в пивных, нельзя подобным образом делить инструменты, это просто вопрос настройки.


Ну вот - опять это "бросьте!" "я вас умоляю!" Что ж такое с нашими мужчинами... ) Ведь есть же замечательные вводные : "я так полагаю", "по моему мнению" и т.д. Попробуйте - очень конструктивно и настраивает собеседника на позитивный лад
Писала, зная о всех возражениях. Но иначе (с моей точки зрения) не разобраться и надо все-таки определяться с понятиями (категориями, терминами) 
Как-то пришлось писать о язычковых инструментах: происхождении, различиях и т.д. Честно засела за русско-, французско-, немецко- и англоязычные источники и... едва умом не тронулась. Если честно - концов найти невозможно, просто накрыло всех в 19в. аккордионной волной и народ экспериментировал, творил по всей Европе. Основная разница, что в Европе работали мастера-профессионалы, а у нас каждый ремесленник был мастером отсюда разнообразие моделей и неразбериха с датами. 
Что касается классификации. Здесь нужна осознанная воля. Людям далеким от язычковых становится все просто и ясно когда говоришь:
- гармонь это диатонический инструмент, на котором можно исполнять ограниченный круг произведений (как правило, народных)
- баян инструмент с кнопочной раскладкой и чистым звуком. Позволяет играть все произведения, играет в темпе недоступном для аккордеона (для чего, собственно, чистый звук и необходим) и, соответственно в ансамблях. 
- аккордеон, инструмент с рояльной клавиатурой и разнообразными тембрами, позволяющими исполнять красивые сольные партии.
Извините, что так примитивно, но людям сразу все становится понятно 
Я прекрасно знаю какие существуют инструменты (аккордеонные баяны, хроматические гармони и т.д.) но какая-то классификация все-таки должна существовать и вышеприведенная кажется мне наиболее внятной. Хотя биться за нее насмерть - не буду 
Что касается "убрать с аккордеона разлив" то, по мне, он превратится не в баян, а в пианино
О пивных. Хм. Здесь Вы все-таки меня обидели. Значительная часть моей жизни прошла в чешских, немецких, итальянских и австрийских пивных. И хоть пиво пить я так и не научилась, но слышала там такое разнообразие гармоник, столько прекрасных мелодий, что заболела этим инструментом на всю жизнь. 
Поверьте - европейская пивная не самое последнее место, где можно услышать прекрасную музыку... 

Кстати, по поводу какую музыку надо играть. Мне очень симпатичен Айдар Гайнуллин - ему удается держать баланс между "сбацайте мне красиво" и действительно хорошей музыкой. Ходили в ММДМ на его концерты (с детьми) - здорово, правда, здорово... Детям особенно понравился виолончелист)


----------



## Bondarenko (25 Ноя 2011)

Цитата:


> но какая-то классификация все-таки должна существовать


Давно уже все существует...Почитайте труды Имханицкго М.И. и Варламова Д.И. Гораздо интереснее порассуждать что значит "русский народный инструмент", а чем баян от аккордеона или гармошка от гармоники отличается как-то уже "изучено"...


----------



## dellwig (25 Ноя 2011)

Bondarenko писал:


> Давно уже все существует...Почитайте труды Имханицкго М.И. и Варламова Д.И.


И что там интересного, мне неведомого? Кроме, разве что, зубодробительных высказываний? 
Совершенно не хочу переходить на личности, но... На полноценное исследование это никак не тянет. Подобная тема вообще неподъемна без знания языков, доступа к хорошей архивной базе и значительного количества потраченного времени. Вы же не ставите под сомнение, что музыкант играет лучше историка? А историки на свою работу тратят столько же сил и времени, сколько музыканты на свою. 
Играет роль и широта кругозора. Советский музыкант, в силу определенных обстоятельств, был человеком достаточно ограниченным (недостаток времени, плюс социальный контроль, внутренний и внешний прессинг) поэтому требовать от него широты мысли не приходилось. И мне казалось, что со временем это прошло, но недавно столкнувшись с "народниками", с удивлением обнаружила, что не только мэтры, но и их ученики, пребывают в этаком "законсервированном" состоянии. Идеология, вплетенная в ноты 
Сразу всплывают и недавние споры о ГАБТовской "Руслане и Людмиле" (кстати, очаровательная постановка) и недавняя местная форумная драчка по поводу "гениальной" исполнительницы из Клингенталя. Многих эти представления привели в сильнейшее нервное возбуждение. Но если бы они видели "Die Fliedermaus" на Зальцбургском фестивале 2001 года! Да ни один мускул на их лице не дрогнул бы... 
Это я к чему - в музыке не может быть истины в последней инстанции, равно как и в истории. Хотите что-то сказать - скажите. Мне, правда, будет очень интересно узнать ВАШЕ мнение, и относительно классификации и по истории развития язычковых. Я готовлю интерактивную музыкальную энциклопедию для детей - так что любая информация приветствуется (только без "прочитайте" и "давно изучено"
Надеюсь на понимание


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (26 Ноя 2011)

*SashHen*,
Я всегда считал Завадского не просто хорошим баянистом, но профессионалом-виртуозом, учитывая его возраст тоже. По чему же он стал не хорошим. Или хотите сказать, что и я сошол с ума? Бросьте Вы это, так как парень играет супер!


----------



## ze_go (26 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Я всегда считал Завадского не просто хорошим баянистом, но профессионалом-виртуозом, учитывая его возраст тоже. По чему же он стал не хорошим. Или хотите сказать, что и я сошол с ума? Бросьте Вы это, так как пвреь играет супер!


да вы не просто сошли с ума - вы просто МОЛОДЕЦ и МЕЛОМАН!
побольше б таких "меломанов", как Вы и "сверх-архи-гранд-исполнителей", как Игорёша ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

dellwig писал:


> играет в темпе недоступном для аккордеона (для чего, собственно, чистый звук и необходим)


это явно перегиб, Вы послушайте сербских, румынских, молдавских аккордеонистов
dellwig писал:


> Мне очень симпатичен Айдар Гайнуллин - ему удается держать баланс между "сбацайте мне красиво" и действительно хорошей музыкой


особенно "баланс", которого они достигли с пианистом всех времён Мацуевым (главное, чтобы ПИПЛАМ нравилось, так ведь?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VgXSepjIwc


----------



## Bondarenko (26 Ноя 2011)

Цитата:


> На полноценное исследование это никак не тянет


Цитата:


> Советский музыкант, в силу определенных обстоятельств, был человеком достаточно ограниченным,поэтому требовать от него широты мысли не приходилось


Всегда восхищался людьми, которые вот так смело говорят то, что думают! И совершенно не важно, соответствует ли их картина мира действительности. Вот не хватает мне этого - "раздать всем по серьгам"...Более всего радует та духовная гармония с самим собой, которая струится от мыслей и слов этих удивительных людей! Отдельная благодарность за вежливость, я тоже это очень ценю! Не могу себе позволить вступить в дискуссию с таким деликатным человеком во многом потому, что не разделяю его умонастроений. А в споре не истина рождается, а лишь раздражительность и непонимание! Успехов с энциклопедией! Искренне буду надеяться когда-либо ознакомиться с этим трудом!


----------



## Bootsmaker (26 Ноя 2011)

ze_go писал:


> играет в темпе недоступном для аккордеона (для чего, собственно, чистый звук и необходим)это явно перегиб, Вы послушайте сербских, румынских, молдавских аккордеонистовdellwig


Осмелюсь предложить послушать Артема Арутюняна.


----------



## SashHen (26 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Я всегда считал Завадского не просто хорошим баянистом, но профессионалом-виртуозом, учитывая его возраст тоже. По чему же он стал не хорошим. Или хотите сказать, что и я сошол с ума? Бросьте Вы это, так как пвреь играет супер!



Что он играет супер? Он постоянно допускает грубые ошибки в тексте, у него отсутствует метро-ритм (достаточно послушать ту же "Кукушку" Дакена в его исполнении, о которой он всегда гордо заявляет "Я играю эту пьесу уже 20 лет!"), да еще и делает в произведениях купюры по принципу "выгребу - не выгребу")
Я его слышал неоднократно, и в зале, и просто в кабинетах - мы из одного музучилища, хоть он, конечно, закончил его лет на 15 раньше меня, но тем не менее, появлялся он там нечасто, но регулярно. А многие мои полтавские знакомые работали с ним в филармонии, когда он там был солистом. Ничего, кроме тихого ужаса и несуществующих дипломов.

По поводу же возраста - а что с возрастом такого сверхъестественного? Под сорок мужичок.


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (26 Ноя 2011)

*SashHen*,
И. Завадский- лауреат международных конкурсов! А Вы, SashHen?
На сцене ошибаются все, даже и Шышкин, и Скляров! Но Игорь умеет скрывать ошибки во время исполнения. Не всем это дано! Например, ваш прославленный Зубицкий устраивает не иначе, как клоунаду на своих концертах, и тоже с ошибками небось.
В вот Игорь держит себя в форме. Побольше бы таких как он!


----------



## ze_go (26 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> И. Завадский - лауреат международных конкурсов!


ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Побольше бы таких как он!



Вы провокатор? Или всерьёз так полагаете?
В обоих случаях - Бог Вам судья...


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (26 Ноя 2011)

*ze_go*,
Уж Вас то точно не спровоцировать (просто знаете слишком много). Если для вас Завадский не музыкант, то и излагайте своё личное субъективное мнение, О как хотел бы я послушать Вашу игру БЕЗ ОШИБОК!


----------



## bayanistka (26 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемый ЛЮКС, 
где Вы учились, или учились Вы вообще?
Что-то непонятен мне ход Ваших мыслей. Да и много, что мне в Вас не понятно... По-моему, пришло время Вам подумать о закрытии своего профиля на на сайте Голдаккордеона... Подумайте об этом и используйте эту уникальную возможность вычеркнуть себя из списка... Поверьте, что и Вам и другим станет легче.


----------



## ze_go (26 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Если для вас Завадский не музыкант, то и излагайте своё личное субъективное мнение, О как хотел бы я послушать Вашу игру БЕЗ ОШИБОК!


1) так я и излагаю, собственно...
2) без ошибок исполнителя можно услышать только на диске, где запись сведена и отредактирована. 

p.s. По-поводу мсье Завадского. Не в ошибках ведь дело, а в постоянной ЛЖИ и ЛИЦЕМЕРИИ, как в игре, так и в поступках...


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (26 Ноя 2011)

*ze_go*,
Бах. Кантата в ре м-ре
Вот здесь он играет Баха. Где ложь, где лицемерие? Исполнять классику? Приведите конкретный пример!

*bayanistka*,Заканчиваю уже ЧЕТВЁРТЫЙ самоучитель!


----------



## ze_go (26 Ноя 2011)

Сударь! Может Вы не на том сайте - может Вам начать с Википедии?
Во-первых это не КАНТАТА, а ТОККАТА, кантата - это вокальное произведение.
А ложь ВЕЗДЕ, начиная с "артистизма" и заканчивая такими знакомыми для Вас (как автора трёх с половиной самоучителей) понятиями, как агогика и интонация...


----------



## SashHen (26 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> bayanistka,Заканчиваю уже ЧЕТВЁРТЫЙ самоучитель!



Можно ссылочки на ваши три уже законченных самоучителя?
Хочется посмотреть на литературу, написаную человеком, который в каждом предложении допускает грубые орфографические и пунктуационные ошибки, не говоря уже о бедной быдловатой лексике.
Я не лауреат, я скромный дипломант, но вкус и опыт имею, видимо, в отличие от вас.
Кстати, если бы вы были хоть немного в теме, то знали бы, что в настоящее время судить о музыкантах с точки зрения "сколько премий и лауреатств" не имеет смысла, учитывая закулисные игры и просто политику, а у вас взгляды и мышление первокурсника музла.

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> ze_go,Бах. Кантата в ре м-реВот здесь он играет Баха. Где ложь, где лицемерие? Исполнять классику? Приведите конкретный пример!



Ну, про кантату-токкату писать ничего не буду, а вот вам и пример принципа "сыграю то, шо выгребу" - фугу-то он никогда не исполняет, только токкату.

ze_go писал:


> Вы провокатор? Или всерьёз так полагаете?



Может, это Игорь объявился?


----------



## sim (27 Ноя 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E22IJdueV6E&feature=related
Тоже классика. Почему его всегда играют те, кто не умеет это делать? Хоть бы один нормальный баянист исполнил. Или это считается высший пилотаж для бездарей?


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (27 Ноя 2011)

*sim*,
Великолепное исполнение! 
Молодец, Игорь! 
БРАВО! Просто здорово!


----------



## Gross (27 Ноя 2011)

sim писал:


> Хоть бы один нормальный баянист исполнил.


-Назовите баяниста, который бы этого не играл. А это исполнение- так себе.


----------



## ze_go (27 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Великолепное исполнение!
> Молодец, Игорь!
> БРАВО! Просто здорово!


Всё таки Вы либо глухой, либо ПРОВОКАТОР...
либо первое и второе вместе...


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (27 Ноя 2011)

ze_go писал:


> Сударь! Может Вы не на том сайте - может Вам начать с Википедии?


А вот вам некоторые выдержки из Википедии об Игоре Борисовиче ( Завадский, Игорь Борисович - Заслуженный артист Украины
" В 1994—1995 годах участвует в международных конкурсах аккордеонистов, где завоёвывает Золотую медаль (Франция) и становится обладателем премии «Золотая лира» в Италии (специальный приз за 100 баллов из 100 возможных). 28 декабря 2000 года Указом Президента Украины за весомые достижения в профессиональной деятельности и многолетний добросовестный труд Игорю Завадскому присвоено звание «Заслуженный артист Украины».

6 мая 2002 года за развитие высокодуховного музыкального искусства и многочисленные благотворительные концерты митрополит Киевский и всей Украины Владимир наградил музыканта орден Святого князя Владимира ІІІ степени."

Завадский- национальная гордость Украины. А вы КТО?

SashHen писал:


> Можно ссылочки на ваши три уже законченных самоучителя?


Покупал в нотном магазине первый самоучитель Басурманова, остальные- с интернета.

dellwig писал:


> и недавняя местная форумная драчка по поводу "гениальной" исполнительницы


Потому что не все форумчане образованы, как следует! Потому и поносят народных артистов лживыми словами. ( см. выше)


----------



## sim (27 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Завадский- национальная гордость Украины


Чем менее человек может аргументированно обосновать свою точку зрения, тем более "высокими" лозунгами он начинает оперировать и призывать ими меряться --это нормально для политиков и ограниченных людей. На этом сайте, мне кажется, люди в основном адекватные и образованные в плане "слушания и оценки исполнения музыки" И эти "испр..." Завадского у меня вызывают только дискомфорт и неловкость от того, что нормальный, не приближённый к баянной культуре человек, вынужден слушать такой балаган, да ещё сдобренный "лауреатством" и "заслуженностью" Которые совсем не всегда заслуженны. А вообще интересно, почему в споре о Завадском его приверженники всё время пытаются оперировать количеством "...суженностей" и тысячами залов--неужели больше нечем аргументировать "высокое" исполнение? Мне кажется, у Шишкина их (лауреатств) гораздо меньше, но я на него пойду с удовольствием, пусть у него вообще их не будет, а эти "невесто-миксоватские" ужимки и прыжки ничего общего с культурой не имеют и вызывают только раздражение.


----------



## ze_go (27 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Завадский- национальная гордость Украины.


позор стране, в которой ПОДОБНОЕ является национальной гордостью
ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> А вы КТО?


я - простой преподаватель в музыкальной академии (консерватории), не усыпанный всякой мишурой типа "Засл, Нар" и прочими совковыми знаками отличия...играю нечасто - вот: http://bit.ly/uOGT3q

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Потому что не все форумчане образованы, как следует!


ну с этим всё ясно...
ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Можно ссылочки на ваши три уже законченных самоучителя?
> Покупал в нотном магазине первый самоучитель Басурманова, остальные- с интернета.


Вас же просили ссылки на ВАШИ работы, при чём тут Басурманов?
или опять такиЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> не все форумчане образованы, как следует!


----------



## Boobooka (27 Ноя 2011)

ze_go писал:


> Покупал в нотном магазине первый самоучитель Басурманова, остальные- с интернета.



Может это только у меня, но просто такое чувство,что нам сообщили ,что он заканчивает *изучать* четвертый самоучитель..)


----------



## ze_go (27 Ноя 2011)

Boobooka писал:


> он заканчивает изучать четвертый самоучитель..


а вот и разгадка всех постов мсье ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКСа... :biggrin: 
я же говорил, что начать надо было с Википедии... :biggrin:


----------



## SashHen (27 Ноя 2011)

Boobooka писал:


> Может это только у меня, но просто такое чувство,что нам сообщили ,что он заканчивает изучать четвертый самоучитель..)



Да, я сам уже понял...
Круто, у меня самого только три "самоучителя" закончено - музшкола, музучилище и консерватория, четвертого самоучителя нет, вернее, это - собственно работа ))

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Великолепное исполнение! Молодец, Игорь! БРАВО! Просто здорово!




Если вы не видите, насколько это херово (я извиняюсь, но другого слова не подобрал), то выбрасывайте свои самоучители и продавайте баян (кстати, сомневаюсь, что у вас "Юпитер-Люкс", не позорились бы уже, хотя куда уж дальше).


----------



## uri (27 Ноя 2011)

Цитата:


> Если вы не видите, насколько это херово (я извиняюсь, но другого слова не подобрал), то выбрасывайте свои самоучители и продавайте баян (кстати, сомневаюсь, что у вас "Юпитер-Люкс", не позорились бы уже, хотя куда уж дальше).



Согласен!
По-моему Юпитер-люкс ТРОЛЛЬ!он так и нарывается,ей богу!!))уважаемый Юпитер-люкс,этот ваш завадский просто ПОЗОР,и все люди ОБРАЗОВАННЫЕ это прекрасно знают.а сравнивать Владимира Даниловича Зубицкого с клоуном завадским просто непростительно!4 самоучителя это конечно огромный багаж за спиной,чтобы обгадить уважаемого и известного композитора...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (27 Ноя 2011)

Друзья , ну отнеситесь вы спокойно к этому явлению.Ну не надо ломать копья на пустом месте.Ну вы ж знаете русскую пословицу,что в семье не без. ... Ну и какие тут комментарии ?


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (27 Ноя 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Ну и какие тут комментарии ?


СТОП! ХВАТИТ! ДОВОЛЬНО комментировать меня, 
Коментируйте себя или вашего аватарного кота с дикими глазами, 


uri писал:


> 4 самоучителя это конечно огромный багаж за спиной


Самоучители- это только моё баянное начало, а всё остальное ещё впереди!

sim писал:


> Мне кажется, у Шишкина их (лауреатств) гораздо меньше, но я на него пойду с удовольствием


Это и не мудрено, что Шышкин ваш любимчик, а у меня -Завадский,sim писал:


> а эти "невесто-миксоватские"


А я бы и хотел видеть Игоря Завадского в БАЯНЕ_МИКС, чтобы играли трио, надеюсь что в недалёком будущем они возьмут его. Это было бы здорово!


----------



## SashHen (27 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Самоучители- это только моё баянное начало, а всё остальное ещё впереди!



Все у вас позади с таким вкусом и нежеланием слушать более опытных музыкантов.


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (28 Ноя 2011)

*SashHen*,
Самоучители плохому НЕ НАУЧАТ! Я обучаюсь по испытаной годами методике!

*ze_go*,
Я могу пожаловаться администрации вашей консерватории за унижение народных артистов! Вы не боитесь потерять работу? И самому Игорю Борисовичу имею право указать на ваши злобные высказывания в его адрес!


----------



## ze_go (28 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> ze_go,
> Я могу пожаловаться администрации вашей консерватории за унижение народных артистов! Вы не боитесь потерять работу?


Не смешите форумчан, Бога ради, своим бредом. Вы бы, для начала, писать грамотно научились (да заодно и выражать свои мысли). Пожалуйтесь СЕБЕ НА СВОЮ же ограниченность и полное отсутствие какого-либо ВКУСА.

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> И самому Игорю Борисовичу имею право указать на ваши злобные высказывания в его адрес!


"САМ" Игорь Борисович (дорос ли до отчества?) и так в курсе моего "злобного" и негативного отношения к его "творчеству", так что глаза Вы ему не откроете. Просто он такой же нарцисс, как и Вы, не желающий видеть дальше своего собственного носа, посему что-либо доказывать Вам лично и вам подобным не вижу никакого проку.
За сим откланиваюсь.


----------



## A. Miller (28 Ноя 2011)

Вы бы Юпитер-люкс хоть Шишкина хоть не трогали. Ваш Завадский даже и рядом не стоял. Это МОЕ МНЕНИЕ. У него уровень как у средненького студента муз.училища.


----------



## MAN (28 Ноя 2011)

*Лёлик-Болик*, уж больно-лёльно любопытно, а как же Вы после таких заявлений охарактеризуете музыкальное дарование и наследие П. И. Чайковского?


----------



## MAN (28 Ноя 2011)

dellwig писал:


> Не совсем так Если совсем просто, то гармоника это любой инструмент, на котором одновременно можно извлечь все возможные для данного инструмента звуки (главное - независимость источников звука) то есть гармоники: рояль, аккордеон, лира, ксилофон и т.д.


 Возможно, что формально Вы очень даже правы, очаровательная *dellwig*, однако такой поворот, признаться, несколько неожидан. Почему-то после Ваших слов в голову сразу пришла фраза: "Из великих гармонистов прошлого века можно назвать такие имена: Владимир Горовиц, Святослав Рихтер, Эмиль Гилельс..." )

Bondarenko писал:


> Гораздо интереснее порассуждать что значит "русский народный инструмент"


 Действительно, вопрос о-о-о-ч-ч-чень интересный! Не откроете ли об этом отдельную ветку?


----------



## 1alex123 (28 Ноя 2011)

Доброго врeмeни чeстной компании.
Интeрeсная дискуссия получилась.
А тeму обсуждeния всe eщe помнят?
А то я забыл... (С)

Болee сeрьeзно.
Нe могу грамотно судить о качeствe игры И. Завадского ( у мeня и трeх изучeнных самоучитeлeй за плeчами нeт).
Мнe кажeтся, в eго игрe нe хватаeт выразитeльности что ли, остроты.
Но прошу обратить вниманиe на слeдующee. 
Помнитe такоe: в пианиста нe стрeлять - играeт как умeeт.
Вот И. Завадский и дeлаeeт это, как умeeт. Но ДЕЛАЕТ. Ездит, концeрты организовываeт( нe сам конeчно).
А другиe можeт и могут играть лучщe да нe дeлают этого.
Вот уважаeмый Ze-Go пишeт: 
"я - простой преподаватель в музыкальной академии (консерватории), не усыпанный всякой мишурой типа "Засл, Нар" и прочими совковыми знаками отличия...играю нечасто..."
А ходят на тeх, кто часто - на бeзрыбьe вeдь...
Вот так вкусы и формируются.
Кстати, сам по сeбe интeрeсный вопрос. Почeму имeнно нe очeнь хорошо играющий 
И. Завадский сумeл пробиться?


----------



## ze_go (28 Ноя 2011)

1alex123 писал:


> Помнитe такоe: в пианиста нe стрeлять - играeт как умeeт.


это чисто совковая отговорка, попытка оправдать непрофессионализм, из-за которого у нас все беды во всех сферах жизни... начиная с сельского хозяйства :bomb: 

1alex123 писал:


> Почeму имeнно нe очeнь хорошо играющий И. Завадский сумeл пробиться?


отчасти ответ в посте лёлика-болика (у нас в СНГ многие в шоу-бизнесе через эту дверь, к сожалению) 
отчасти Вы сами ответили на свой-же вопрос - 

1alex123 писал:


> А ходят на тeх, кто часто - на бeзрыбьe вeдь...


плюс конечно-же репертуарЕЦ соответствующий - это Вам не Кусяков со сложнейшими транскрипциями (у Шишкина), не Рунчак (у Фенюка), не сложнейшие полотна органной музыки (у Нижника), а всякие Бонни Эмы, Матрицы, Даниэльфы и прочий музыкальный мусор, который так дорог слуху малообразованного, невзыскательного и недумающего слушателя, пришедшего на концерт расслабиться и поразвлечься...
да у нас и с кинематографом и с литературой такая-же ситуация - либо боевик с детективом, либо мыло с соплями... третьего не дано... поэтому
1alex123 писал:


> Вот так вкусы и формируются.


, а формируют их СМИ, которым цель поставлена "партией и правительством", и цель ясная и прозрачная - сделать из людей стадо, которым очень просто манипулировать.
Лозунг "Хлеба и зрелищ" актуален до сих пор, к сожалению... только почему-то люди, вроде неглупые, посещающие этот сайт (и являющиеся поклонниками миксов, невест-женихов и проч. музыкального фастфуда) этого не видят (или не хотят видеть).

В этом и ответ на вопрос, заданный топикстартером - музыку нужно играть (и слушать) ту, которая исполнителя (и слушателя) заставляет ЗАДУМЫВАТЬСЯ и СОПЕРЕЖИВАТЬ...


----------



## lelikbolik (29 Ноя 2011)

MAN писал:


> Лёлик-Болик, уж больно-лёльно любопытно, а как же Вы после таких заявлений охарактеризуете музыкальное дарование и наследие П. И. Чайковского?



Ну вы сравнили гениальность П.Чайковского с бездарностью Завадского!послушайте его выступление,он же Карелофинскую польку за 4 класс музыкальной школы не может без ошибок сыграть,а вы говорите о какой то национальной гордости!Это не гордость,а позор!Засл.артист Украины Игорь ДАВАЦКИЙ!(просто честная давалка)

ze_go писал:


> Завадский- национальная гордость Украины.


 Вот обязательно посмотрите на вашего кумира! http://youtu.be/8j_rWwpZkuI


----------



## bayanistka (29 Ноя 2011)

И.Б. Завадский не первый и не последний "цветной" баянист (в принципе, ему до звания баяниста ох как далеко!) в списке. Можем только догадываться, кто же будет следующий. В данном случае, часть вины падает на Министерство Музыкального Образования, которое и присудило бездарному шуту звание "Заслуженного Артиста". Да... не та Украина, что была раньше...


----------



## ze_go (29 Ноя 2011)

lelikbolik писал:


> ze_go
> Завадский- национальная гордость Украины.



лёлик-болик, это, к счастью, не из меня цитата, будьте немного внимательнее... :diablo: 

lelikbolik писал:


> Вот обязательно посмотрите на вашего кумира!


ещё раз повторюсь - читайте внимательно посты, не приписывайте мне чужие мысли. :diablo:


----------



## MAN (29 Ноя 2011)

lelikbolik писал:


> Ну вы сравнили гениальность П.Чайковского с бездарностью Завадского!


 Прошу прощения, но я-то как раз и не думал сравнивать гениальность с бездарностью. С какой стати? Я Вам намекнул только, что музыкальный талант не следовало бы ставить в прямую зависимость от сексуальной ориентации его обладателя или обделённого им, да и вообще разве допустимо вторгаться в такую личную сферу, публично обсуждая человека (любого), а уж тем более употребляя при этом грубые, оскорбительные и даже непечатные выражения? К лицу ли это приличным людям, да ещё в присутствии дам?
lelikbolik писал:


> а вы говорите о какой то национальной гордости!


 Я? Где? Не говорил я ни о какой национальной гордости. Вы меня явно с кем-то путаете. Повторяю, что толкую я только об элементарных приличиях и не более того.


----------



## lelikbolik (29 Ноя 2011)

Я думаю мы очень много уделяем внимание Засл.артисту Украины,не он не его творчество этого не достойно!


----------



## SashHen (29 Ноя 2011)

Согласен, пора бы сменить тему. Много чести.


----------



## Bootsmaker (29 Ноя 2011)

Какую музыку нужно играть на баянеаккордеоне

Интересная тема,но перешли на "личности".


----------



## SashHen (29 Ноя 2011)

Я бы предложил затереть последние пару страниц, да, думаю, сделают это не все. Если бы модератор поудалял, было бы неплохо.

А если по теме, то я жду приезда заказанного инструмента со стереовызвучкой и миди-модулем и - луп-станция, педали эффектов, семплы... буду смешивать аккордеонное звучание и цифровые финты, двигаясь в сторону acoustic ambient и IDM


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (1 Дек 2011)

Где тема о творчестве Завдского? Я внимательно следил за постами, и хотел поучаствовать в дискуссиях, но поздно. Подозреваю, что тема удалена администрацией сайта. Но это не так важно. Думаю, можно продолжить тему и здесь. Вопрос у меня ко всем образованным и опытным музыкантам. 
Завдский выборкой хорошо владеет? Или так себе?
Дело в том, что Игорь в основном играет под аккомпанимент, часто ударники и бас гитара. Поэтому и сложно разобрать, как именно звучит левая. Либо, микрофоны в левой руке не отрегулированы как следует.


----------



## abrygida (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь левша, и владение выборкой - его сильная сторона. В инете можно найти много видео, где он играет соло, без какого-либо сопровождения. Еще, многих форумчан интересует, откуда взялся Игорь Завадский вообще, как он пробился и сумел уже много лет быть востребован на сцене как артист. Постараюсь ответить на эти вопросы. Кстати, сейчас Игорь пишет книгу о том, как молодым людям, без богатых родителей или родственников, без спонсоров, связей (любых), имея лишь огромное желание дарить людям радость и ощущая свое призвание в этом, пробиться в жизни. Игорь - 7-й ребенок в семье шахтера, прошел тяжелый путь к признанию публики. 10 лет играл в подземных переходах Киева и на улицах Европы, завоевывая свою будущую публику и пытаясь заработать себе на концертный инструмент, который у него появился только через 2 года после окончания консерватории. Интересный факт: даже свою программу госэкзамена по специальности Игорь обыгрывал в подземном переходе. Председателем экзаменационной комиссии был профессор Блинов из России, который предложил поставить Игорю 5+. Комиссия, в составе которой были все ведущие педагоги кафедры (в т.ч. В.В.Бесфамильнов, Н.И.Ризоль и многие другие уважаемые люди), поддержала это предложение. Это был второй случай в истории кафедры, когда выставлялась такая оценка (годом ранее 5+ получил выпускник - Павел Фенюк). По иронии судьбы, Игорь попал по распределению (за два месяца до развала СССР) аккомпаниатором хора в сельский Дом культуры. И только потому, что у него не было своего инструмента, чтобы продолжать обучение в ассистентуре или распределиться куда-нибудь как исполнитель. Это был большой удар для человека, мечтавшего быть на сцене. Но в ДК оказался "Рубин-7", и Игорь стал давать концерты на нем, продолжая ездить в Киев из области зарабатывать на концертный инструмент в переходах. Однажды им заинтересовалась одна из ТВ-программ и на Первом украинском канале показали сюжет из подземного перехода, где Игорь играл в основном классику (тогда это было необычно, профессионалы в переходах не играли). Благодаря этому сюжету, у Игоря появился свой инструмент - очень дешевый "Юпитер" (его продал ему в Москве маэстро А.И.Сенин за невысокую для такого инструмента цену, по причине его низкого качества и веса - 22 кг). Деньги на это дал спонсор программы, в обмен на ряд выступлений Игоря. Это был 1993 год. К этому времени Игоря уже назначили директором ДК (далеко не творческая работа). Была перспектива получения своей квартиры и безоблачной тихой жизни в совхозе "Бориспольский". Но не для этого Игорь мечтал об инструменте. Бросив все, в том числе выписавшись из гостинки, потеряв при этом временную прописку, Игорь начинает готовиться к международному конкурсу «Гран-при» (г. Анрезье-Бутеон, Франция, май 1994 г.). В течение года практически жил на улице, тратив деньги, заработанные в подземном переходе, на оплату прослушиваний у ведущих педагогов столичной консерватории (скрипачей, пианистов и дирижеров). Когда Игорь ехал на конкурс, у него не было ни собственных туфлей, ни костюма, это все ему дали студенты… В жюри конкурса во Франции были Шаров, Дмитриев и другие знаменитости. Сыграв все три тура (3-й тур - с симфоническим оркестром), Игорь получил Золотую медаль. Об этом конкурсе может рассказать очень талантливый московский баянист Виктор Баринов, получивший там серебряную медаль. Через год, опять же, представляя Украину как натуральный бомж - не имея ни жилья, ни прописки, в Италии на конкурсе «Стефано Биззарри» Игорь вообще добился уникального результата - 100 баллов из 100 возможных и главный приз - «Золотая лира» (следующим по баллам опять же был блестящий музыкант В.Баринов). И вот с этими призами Игорь продолжил свою эпопею в подземных переходах, но уже с другой целью (параллельно обучаясь в 1995-1998 гг в ассистентуре-стажировке Нац. муз. академии). Игорь 2 раза в неделю в определенные часы вывешивал в переходе свою афишу и играл двухчасовой концерт. Чтобы запоминали имя и позже приходили на его концерты в большие залы. И вот в 1999 году - его первый концерт в Большом зале столичной филармонии (с аншлагом). После этого - еще 8 концертов в этом зале, и тоже все - с аншлагом. После одного из таких концертов, Н.И.Ризоль новостям ТВ-канала «1+1» сказал об Игоре Завадском следующее (запись этого интервью у меня есть): «Теперь я уже могу спокойно уходить из жизни, потому что есть кому достойно продолжать мое дело». То, что Игорь был одним из его любимых исполнителей, он неоднократно подчеркивал в разных интервью. Прошло время, Игорь получил звание з.а.У., которое НИКОГДА не указывает в своих афишах, и вот уже второй десяток лет он триумфально шествует по концертным залам мира, на зависть своим недоброжелателям, которых с каждым его успехом становится все больше. 


Вот уже 10 лет Игорь записывает ежегодно альбомы, причем только первые 3 - в студии, остальные 7 - на его «живых» концертах. Кроме этого, последние 6 альбомом - это двойные диски, на вторых Игорь размещает записи с его концертов талантливых музыкантов (44 аккордеониста из 9-ти стран мира). Все это можно прослушать на его сайте в разделе «Дискография». Кроме лучших студентов разных лет киевской консерватории, можно послушать и мастеров: Фенюка, Мурзу, Ергиева, Черказову, Руджьери и многих других, которые с радостью играют на концертах Игоря. Таким образом он стремится популяризировать творчество тех аккордеонистов, о которых в обществе ничего не известно. Игорь постоянный гость на украинском радио. Там он рекламирует все лучшее, что есть в мире аккордеона и ставит записи лучших исполнителей. Уже 7 лет ко дню рождения аккордеона в мае Игорь устраивает фестивали в столичном Доме актера (там, кстати, прошло уже 95 его сольных концертов в двух отделениях, а всего - более 1300 концертов в 23-х странах мира). Да, абсолютно каждому исполнителю-студенту Игорь обязательно платит гонорар, а мастера всегда выступают у него бесплатно - он оплачивает им только проезд и проживание в гостинице, если они из других городов. 

Сейчас Игорь живет в маленькой однокомнатной квартирке Киева (комната - 17 кв.м.). Не имеет ни машины, ни дачи, ни сбережений на «черный» день, ни спонсоров, ни чьей-либо поддержки, ни даже команды. У него лишь один помощник - это я (всего перечисленного выше тоже не имею). Он на полной самоокупаемости и абсолютно все вкладывает в творчество и в поддержку молодых талантов. Подарил уже 4 концертных инструмента. Например, один из них, «Юпитер», прямо на сцене дворца «Украина» студенту консерватории В.Исаеву, отдав на это весь сбор с концерта. Игорь всеми силами продвигает творчество молодых талантов, устраивая им концерты, записи, интервью на радио и ТВ. 
А теперь насчет оценок специалистов. Буквально в этом году Игорь был приглашен на конкурс в представительное жюри в г.Пинето (Италия), наряду с Ф.Липсом, Ф.Дешамом (другие фамилии см.здесь - http://www.accordionartfestival.com/aaf/index.php/it/ ). На закрытии этого фестиваля был концерт 2-х исполнителей - Ф.Липса и И.Завадского (играли по одному концертному отделению). Так вот, перед началом концерта я стал свидетелем их встречи во время репетиции на сцене. На слова Игоря, что для него большая честь выступать на сцене с таким музыкантом, Липс сразу же парировал: «Нет, это для меня большая честь выступать на одной сцене с Вами!»… Вот передо мной красивое издание с нотами «Баскариады» Вячеслава Семенова и его дарственной подписью: «Непревзойденному Артисту Игорю Завадскому…» Вот письмо И.Завадскому от композитора В.Власова (одессита), с предложением Игорю специально для него писать музыку. Р.Руджьери в ближайшее время собирается лично в Киеве продирижировать оркестром произведение, сочиненное им специально для Игоря Завадского в роли солиста. Ряд отзывов специалистов можно прочитать на сайте Игоря. Фенюк, Мурза, Черказова и многие другие не только записаны в его альбомах, но и приходят на его концерты, как зрители. Бесфамильнов с подачи Табачника организовал в свое время «черный» пиар для Игоря, за что ему огромное спасибо. Как пример: после выхода публикации в бульварной газете под названием «Бульвар» (одни


----------



## SashHen (2 Дек 2011)

Откуда вы взяли эту ересь? Откуда взялась семья шахтеров в Запорожье? В.В. Бесфамильнов, который, по вашим словам, поставил Завадскому 5+ по госэкзамену, в очень негативных тонах отзывался о Завадском, и как об исполнителе, и как о человеке, как, собственно, и преподаватели запорожского музыкального училища.

abrygida писал:


> У него лишь один помощник - это я



Все понятно, больше вопросов задавать не смею, сладенький.


----------



## abrygida (2 Дек 2011)

Уважаемый SashHen (извините, не знаю как Вас по-батюшке, Вы же скрываете свое имя), видно, что у Вас явные проблемы в личной жизни (вполне понятные, судя по Вашим озабоченным высказываниям). Желаю Вам уже определиться со своей ориентацией, ведь Вас так волнуют эти вопросы по отношению к другим.
О себе. Я брат и помощник Игоря в организации концертов. 
Игорь Завадский родился на севере России, в городе Инта, где папа работал шахтером. Когда Игорю исполнилось 7 лет, вся семья переехала в г.Экибастуз (север Казахстана), там папа продолжал работать шахтером (в общей сложности его стаж работы в шахтах составил 35 лет). И только когда Игорю исполнилось 12 лет, семья переехала в Запорожье, где родители вышли на пенсию. 
По поводу музучилища, которое Игорь, кстати, закончил с красным дипломом. До сих пор практически весь преподавательский состав относится к Игорю очень тепло, со многими из них он поддерживает творческие и дружеские отношения. Им по-настоящему гордятся. А завистники, возможно, там тоже есть, как впрочем и везде.
По поводу Бесфамильнова. Табачник предложил ему стать председателем жюри конкурса, который он только собирался организовывать в будущем, и, как стало понятно позже, перед этим предложил ему в своей газете "Бульвар" (где он один из учредителей) дать интервью, порочащее имя Завадского. Не секрет, что Бесфамильнов и завкафедрой Давыдов (у которого Завадский - один из самых известных выпускников) находятся не в самых хороших отношениях, поэтому для Бесфамильнова не составило труда дать такое интервью об ученике Давыдова (заодно и его уколоть), основанное на домыслах, лжи и оскорблениях, безо всякой на то причины. Хотя, одна причина была. Когда-то в личной беседе с Игорем Бесфамильнов выразил сомнение, что люди на концерты Игоря покупают билеты, он предположил, что Игорь обзванивает знакомых, и те приходят к нему бесплатно. Ему было трудно поверить в то, что артист в этом амплуа может быть настолько интересен, что на него могут выкупать билеты везде, где бы он не выступал…
Ну, а Табачник же сумел заручиться на будущее поддержкой Бесфамильнова и других известных специалистов, кто благодаря уже последнему, оказался в жюри конкурса. Табачник еще раньше объявил открытую войну Завадскому на страницах прессы (и не только), в надежде скомпрометировать возможного конкурента. Хотя Игорь никогда и не пытался с кем-то конкурировать. Просто уж слишком активно занимался концертной деятельностью, вызывая общественный резонанс. Причиной успеха Игоря Бесфамильнов в газете «Бульвар» назвал не его талант и труд, а, якобы, чье-то покровительство, замешанное на сексуальной почве, породив тем самым кучу слухов и сплетен среди музыкантов. Да Игорь и сам подлил масла в огонь в этом вопросе. Опишу один из случаев. Однажды, в День учителя, Игорь встретил на ступеньках консерватории изрядно подвыпившего преподавателя, с которым он когда-то вместе учился. Тот, еле ворочая языком, спросил, а правда ли, что Игорь спит с каким-то народным депутатом, а тот его, в свою очередь, финансирует. На что Игорь ответил со свойственным ему юмором: «Бери выше - не с депутатом, а с более высоким чином из Секретариата Президента, только никому не говори». Последующего резонанса Игорь даже не ожидал. Стали говорить, что Игорь даже не скрывает, с кем спит. Вот как легко рождаются легенды и слухи. 
Также в «Бульваре» написали, что никакой Игорь не лауреат и приписывает себе победы, которых не было (кстати, это правда - во всех интервью по поводу конкурсов он всегда называл себя победителем: над самим собой и над обстоятельствами, но иногда журналисты искажали суть сказанного, чем и воспользовался Бесфамильнов; на самом деле у Игоря 7 побед на международных конкурсах, несколько 4-х мест, одно 10-е и даже есть 13-е). Позже копия этой статьи была разослана многим педагогам Украины и России, чтобы Игоря не приглашали выступать или чинили ему всяческие препятствия, если он вдруг приедет с концертом. 
Выражаю отдельную благодарность всем «неравнодушным» за то, что создают интригу вокруг имени Игоря Завадского и тем самым привлекают на его концерты дополнительно тех, кто до этого о его творчестве вообще ничего не знал. От этого и мой заработок становится выше :empathy:


----------



## ze_go (2 Дек 2011)

abrygida писал:


> Игорь левша, и владение выборкой - его сильная сторона


Рассмешили, ей Богу :biggrin: 
Он и в правой еле-еле пальчиками передвигает, да всё "по соседям", а тут - "сильная сторона". Все Ваши высказывания о "проФФеССионализме" И.З. приберегите для других сайтов - гламурненьких и "домохозяечных". У посетителей ЭТОГО сайта есть же УШИ!

p.s. Короля (король ли?) делает свита. Поэтому, думаю, действительно достаточно поддерживать "мыльнопузыризм" господ И.З. и "помощника президента" abrygida и в будущем вообще не упомянать эти имена (как минимум на этом сайте), дабы не создавать "лишнего шума из ничего". Всё равно ЭТИМ господам объяснить ничего не возможно (есть такая поговорка - "Дураку хоть плюй в глаза - ему все "Божья роса") Прав был ШВАРЦМАН - АФРИКА (она и есть АФРИКА).


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (2 Дек 2011)

Господин ze-go. Вам ведь не составит труда перепроверить информацию, сообщённую abrygida, по поводу отношений (разумеется, творческих) между Завадским с одной стороны и Власовым, Мурзой и Черказовой с другой, не так ли? А также их отзывы о нем. Вы ведь с ними по одной Одессе ходите. А с Мурзой еще и вместе работаете. И у Вас появится просто уникальная возможность опровергнуть все, сказанное «братом и помощником» Завадского, и на весь мир подтвердить Ваши же слова, что Завадский – это ЛОЖЬ И ЛИЦЕМЕРИЕ (так Вы, кажется, высказались). Это, разумеется, в том случае, если они НЕ подтвердят то, что сообщил abrygida. Если же подтвердят, то тогда не обессудьте...


----------



## ze_go (2 Дек 2011)

Да, действительно, В.А.Мурза был участником концерта (может нескольких) по приглашению И.З., но ведь это не доказывает абсолютно ничего. "Кто платит - тот и заказывает музыку" (я говорю о гонорарах - все живые люди и "кушать иногда хотят")+ возможность показать своё искусство слушателям. Такая же ситуация с Е.Черказовой и прочими участниками (не думаю, что прекрасный гармонист Паша Уханов "за спасибо" ехал из России.) "Творческие" отношения носили "разовый" характер, а подаренные В.Власовым ноты - это обычное дело, Виктор Петрович - человек щедрый - у многих музыкантов ноты с "автографом" В.П.Власова. Другое дело - мнение моих коллег, высказанное по-поводу "маэстро" в "приватных беседах" - но на то они и приватные беседы. Я же написал, что доказать вышеупомянутым господам что либо НЕВОЗМОЖНО, любую (повторю - ЛЮБУЮ) ситуацию он ПЕРЕВЕРНУТ с ног на голову - так, как им это будет выгодно, разве Вы это ещё не поняли?

p.s. у нас есть ещё один "выдающийся аккордеонист" - Ян Табачник. У него есть программа "Честь имею пригласить", на которую съезжаются "звёзды" политики, спорта, культуры и проч..
Так неужели Вы думаете, что они все на программе потому, что "уважают" творчество Я.Т и прекрасно к нему относятся? Есть такое понятие как "засветиться" (а лицемерие ещё никто не отменял )

И ещё. Вы, уважаемый GrigoryFainshtein, как с другой планеты, не серчайте. У Вас же есть УШИ - Вы же прекрасно слышали игру "Маэстро", о чём ещё можно говорить?
Неужели не является ложью и лицемерием (со стороны исполнителя) уже тот факт, что нестарый ещё (самый-то возраст) исполнитель, в прошлом лауреат (или не лауреат?) каких-то конкурсов, получивший звание (или не получивший), выходит на сцену, кривляется и демонстрирует слушателям уровень игры самоучки-ремесленника? Не является ли ложью и лицемерием то, что, в общем-то не глухие люди (слушатели) с "восторгом и благоговением" вкушают подобное с позволения сказать "искусство", доказывая другим людям, что , извините, дерьмо - это очччень вкусно...
грустно всё это на самом деле... и очень печально...


----------



## MAN (2 Дек 2011)

ze_go писал:


> Я же написал, что доказать вышеупомянутым господам что либо НЕВОЗМОЖНО, любую (повторю - ЛЮБУЮ) ситуацию он ПЕРЕВЕРНУТ с ног на голову - так, как им это будет выгодно, разве Вы это ещё не поняли?


 А доказывать и разъяснять, уважаемый *Ze-go*, нужно вовсе не им, а таким вот как я неразборчивым потенциальным и начинающим "дерьмоедам-африканцам". В результате приложенных усилий меньшее количество из нас будет бесповоротно отравлено и развращено при слезании с пальм, ну а Вам, хочется надеяться, станет хоть немножечко менее грустно и печально. Лично мне вот так ка-а-э-э-тца.


----------



## ze_go (2 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> А доказывать и разъяснять, уважаемый Ze-go, нужно вовсе не им, а таким вот как я неразборчивым потенциальным и начинающим "дерьмоедам-африканцам"


ну так это я и пытаюсь делать, просто люди привыкли (или нравится) курить дешёвые сигареты и пить дешёвую водку, а ёмкость с ручкой для пива называть "бокал", так и этом случае, нужно усилие, через свой "вкус" и гордыню переступить, а это сложно...

повторю себя же - 
ze_go писал:


> музыку нужно играть (и слушать) ту, которая исполнителя (и слушателя) заставляет ЗАДУМЫВАТЬСЯ и СОПЕРЕЖИВАТЬ...


----------



## MAN (2 Дек 2011)

ze_go писал:


> музыку нужно играть (и слушать) ту, которая исполнителя (и слушателя) заставляет ЗАДУМЫВАТЬСЯ и СОПЕРЕЖИВАТЬ...


*Ze_go*, в связи с вышепроцитированным крайне любопытно узнать Ваше и других уважаемых участников мнение о музыке народной и, в частности, русской или, скажем, украинской, если она Вам ближе (я лично какой-либо разительной разницы не ощущаю, по-моему они очень близки, а моя супруга вообще до сих пор путает "Утушку луговую" с "Ехал казак за Дунай" когда я Гридина слушаю, говорит очень похожи и по мелодике и гармонически), тем более, что кое-кто на самой первой странице тут уже затрагивал вопрос о "народности": Bondarenko писал:


> Гораздо интереснее порассуждать что значит "русский народный инструмент"...


Я имею ввиду, прежде всего то её (народной музыки) качество, что она ведь зачастую в сущности тоже довольно примитивна и незетейлива, особенно если её "раздеть" и попытаться рассмотреть в первозданном виде, освободив от "наворотов" всевозможных мастерски сделанных авторских обработок. Она-то заставляет ЗАДУМЫВАТЬСЯ и СОПЕРЕЖИВАТЬ или как? И, кстати, я где-то краем уха слыхал, что баян до сих пор официально причисляется к народным музыкальным инструментам (насчёт аккордеона неуверен, но вроде бы тоже), а когда-то давно вообще был им даже и по сути.


----------



## ze_go (2 Дек 2011)

MAN писал:


> Ze_go, в связи с вышепроцитированным крайне любопытно узнать Ваше и других уважаемых участников мнение о музыке народной и, в частности, русской или, скажем, украинской, если она Вам ближе


MAN писал:


> Она-то заставляет ЗАДУМЫВАТЬСЯ и СОПЕРЕЖИВАТЬ или как?


а как жанр-стиль-тип-вид-подвид и прочие ярлыки, навешанные теоретиками (по сути, убийцами музыки) может повлиять на тот момент, задумаетесь вы или засопереживаете?
Музыка либо заставляет мурашки пробегать по телу, искренне плакать или же искренне смеяться, задуматься о себе, о смерти, о жизни, о любви (а это может быть музыка абсолютно любая), либо является просто фоном, несмотря даже на то, что слушатель сидит в одном помещении с исполнителем... 
(просто у каждого "мурашки" бегают по разным причинам - 
вот тут их (мурашки) и надо образовывать (учить)) :dash: 
как-то так :bye:


----------



## bayanistka (2 Дек 2011)

*abrygida*,
Трудное детство, жизнь в подземных переходах, без спонсоров и любых связей, небывалая благотворительность,. .. Вы что, думаете, участникам форума по 7 лет отроду? Как Вам не совестно, abrygida! Даже и если есть в этом доля правды, то, пожалуйста, аргументируйте свои слова в общепринятой, человеческой форме, как совершившиеся прямые факты и события, а не как раздутая жалость к своему любимцу ! Ублажайте один другого и вам подобных, чтобы других блевать не тянуло от вышесказанного Вами. Поймите, что. ., да что Вам объяснять, Вы уже объяснились на нескольких страницах. Спасибо,что потрудились!
Благотворите и дальше. Творческих успехов вам обоим!


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (2 Дек 2011)

Друзья, будьте осторожны в словах при полемиках. Тему могут закрыть.


----------



## bayanistka (2 Дек 2011)

Ну, закроют. Через пару дней другую тему откроют.


----------



## dellwig (2 Дек 2011)

Bondarenko писал:


> И совершенно не важно, соответствует ли их картина мира действительности.


Вы думаете я слишком счастлива от того, то это так? Скажу больше - были моменты, когда мне было до слез обидно и унизительно, что НАШ человек(музыкант, ученый), лет 20 назад, не мог поддерживать за рубежом "светскую" беседу, просто потому, что не владел темой. Спросите об этом наших оперных див, выдающихся музыкантов, оказавшихся за кордоном в первый раз... И я такой же была. Существовал огромный культурный пласт, недоступный нашему человеку, просто в силу выстроенных обстоятельств. Мы вкалывали так, что времени, действительно, почти ни на что не оставалось и интернета тогда, увы, не было( Приходилось только "учиться, учиться и учиться" Ибо нас, советских студентов, учили не столько гордится полученными знаниями, сколь постоянно осваивать новые рубежи. Чем мы, собственно, и занимались, и достигли (надеюсь) многого)
Что касается деления "аккордеон-баян"
По-большому счету, их никак не разделить (ну разве, что выделить готовые инструменты, как "не аккордеоны") Но никто, никогда не сможет меня переубедить в том, что на "чистом" баяне, исполнитель не сыграет быстрее и виртуознее, чем на моем любимом аккордеоне.
И надо, просто необходимо, привлекать "поднимать" слушателя - классикой, джазом, народными "хитами" - нельзя не уважать своего слушателя. Я, конечно, не про диму билана, но Баха-то или Джоплина ведь можно сбацать, так чтобы волосы дыбом! 
Bondarenko писал:


> Успехов с энциклопедией! Искренне буду надеяться когда-либо ознакомиться с этим трудом!


С удовольствием Вам перешлю, но (опять же к моему огромному сожалению) на немецком... 
За деликатность - спасибо! И не раздражайтесь - оно того не стоит. на самом деле, мы все переживаем за одно и тоже... )
Успехов!


----------



## acco (3 Дек 2011)

Думаю на этой ноте тему "Какую музыку нужно играть на баянеаккордеоне" можно закрыть.


----------

